
How to Paste a Phone Number into the iPhone’s Phone App - jdeibele
https://www.howtogeek.com/685561/how-to-paste-a-phone-number-into-the-iphones-phone-app/
======
jdeibele
I had a phone number in an email that I wanted to cut-and-paste into the phone
app. When I switched from the email app to the phone app I didn't find a way
to paste - there's just the numeric keypad. No box or other indicator of how
to paste a number.

Fortunately I'm at home and could look up how to cut-and-paste and found this
excellent article.

I get regularly frustrated with how the "it just works" philosophy hides
things or makes them difficult. I suddenly started having problems with my
Bluetooth trackpad but not my keyboard. I actually bought a Bluetooth mouse
but am having trouble with it, too. I've tried resetting the NVRAM and PRAM
but it doesn't seem to work with the Bluetooth keyboard. I need to try again
with a physical keyboard, I guess.

I was having trouble updating MacOS a while ago and had to deal with the
different hidden commands to reboot my Mac.

I'm encouraged that the new Apple Silicon Macs are supposed to have boot
options available on the screen. I would love to see Apple make more things
more obvious to the end user.

